# Internet Explorer won't play videos



## peter912

Why won't videos at web sites play for me using IE but they will play for me if I use Firefox as my browser ? Using IE takes me to a new page which say's that there is a connection problem or a problem at the web site , if I click on a video link, no problem though if I use Firefox.


----------



## peter912

Why will it play if I use Firefox as my browser ?




pcmemoirs said:


> 1.Check your security settings in Internet Explorer or restore default settings (Tools, Internet options, Advanced)
> 2.Scan your hard drive for virus/spyware infections.
> 3.If you have tried everything, try System Restore.


----------



## JTM

Install flash player for IE.


----------



## Droogie

why not just use firefox??

it is far superior


----------



## fmw

The browser itself doesn't play videos.  It depends upon and calls some sort of media player to handle that.  The problem is likely with either the browser or the media player.  If you want to use IE and your Windows media player is working OK, then just reinstall the browser which could have become corrupted.

I'll mention one other thing and that depends on the age of your system.  Some computers and Windows combinations never worked right when more than one browser was installed on the hard drive.  This doesn't happen any more but did happen occasionally several years ago.

As to which is the best browser, I'll give my vote to Opera which is really excellent and fast.  For me IE 8 is in second place and Firefox a close third.  In fact I like IE 7 better than firefox as well.  IE 8 has a little bug that gets in the way of printing my web site orders every day.  7 didn't have that problem.  After those three, I don't think any of them are worth using.  Some are simpler and faster but these three are clear winners, in my opinion.

Try Opera.  It is free and very powerful.  One thing I like about it is that I can set it up to open every bit of new content in a different tab automatically.  With IE I have to do that manually.  It is more customizable than the others in many ways.  It has integrated email that is database driven and spectacular in terms of the flexibility it provides.  And, like Firefox, I can use the same browser with either linux or windows or Mac if I had a Mac.


----------



## Bodaggit23

fmw said:


> If you want to use IE and your Windows media player is working OK, then just reinstall the browser which could have become corrupted.


How would you go about uninstalling Internet Explorer?


----------



## peter912

What is holding me back from uninstalling IE, other than the fact that it may not solve the problem, is losing my bookmarks. Is there anyway of saving them ?



pcmemoirs said:


> To uninstall I Explorer: Go to Control Panel,
> Add/Remove Programs, Add Remove Windows Components and untick Explorer from the list, click Next.


----------



## peter912

*Very strange*



pcmemoirs said:


> To uninstall I Explorer: Go to Control Panel, Add/Remove Programs, Add Remove Windows Components and untick Explorer from the list, click Next.




I went to my control panel and I couldn't find Internet Explorer listed there ,
only thing I found was "google toolbar for Internet Explorer". Isn't this strange, where is it then ?


----------



## chrisalv14

Adobe Flashplayer for IE.
Supports all versions.

Download and install.


----------



## Nikole

According to me there is some issue with the settngs of internet explorer , to resolve this issue try to reset the internet explore by following steps .

1 Open internet explorer 
2 Go to the Tools > internet options > Advance and finally click on the reset.
This will reset all the settings of internet explorer and reset all  settings of internet explorer .


----------



## peter912

*I give up*

I reinstalled Internet Explorer, I have the latest windows media player installed and still the videos won't play. I am just going to use Firefox as my browser when I want to view a video.


----------



## G25r8cer

DO NOT Uninstall Internet Explorer!! It is needed for Windows Updates


----------



## bcassaro

I am having the same issue... I am running Vista x64 with sp2 and IE 8. 

The problem is that some multimedia file types such as .wmv, .avi and likely others will not launch when clicked-on. However, if you attempt to save the content you can execute it locally from disk.

I am under the impression that this is a result of the recent MS updates that may have come with the Windows Live pack. I recently upgraded from IE 7 to 8 hoping that the problem would be resolved, but it hasnt. I have tried resetting all the settings with-in IE and have had no luck.  I have even attempted adding a site to the approved zone, then dropping the security level to nothing. 

There must be some combination of security and privacy level settings that you have to do to make it work.

Keep in mind that some file extensions do work, I think that .mpg works. Also, this problem has nothing to do with Flash or Java. 

Lastly, the multimedia works fine in Firefox -- its strictly IE thats having the problem.

If anyone figures out the solution, please let us know. 

Thanks! --bryan


----------



## peter912

bcassaro said:


> I am having the same issue... I am running Vista x64 with sp2 and IE 8.
> 
> The problem is that some multimedia file types such as .wmv, .avi and likely others will not launch when clicked-on. However, if you attempt to save the content you can execute it locally from disk.
> 
> I am under the impression that this is a result of the recent MS updates that may have come with the Windows Live pack. I recently upgraded from IE 7 to 8 hoping that the problem would be resolved, but it hasnt. I have tried resetting all the settings with-in IE and have had no luck.  I have even attempted adding a site to the approved zone, then dropping the security level to nothing.
> 
> There must be some combination of security and privacy level settings that you have to do to make it work.
> 
> Keep in mind that some file extensions do work, I think that .mpg works. Also, this problem has nothing to do with Flash or Java.
> 
> Lastly, the multimedia works fine in Firefox -- its strictly IE thats having the problem.
> 
> If anyone figures out the solution, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks! --bryan



Thank-you for the information. I appreciate it very much .


----------



## bcassaro

Has anyone been able to resolve this problem?


----------

